# A pretty pattern I've come across.



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1090.html


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder if it holds form for long... I mean, it looks really heavy... beautiful though.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

I like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I wonder if it holds form for long... I mean, it looks really heavy... beautiful though.


I guess it could be done in a "lighter-weight" yarn.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is very pretty - and a powerful lot of knitting!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link Betty. Unfortunately I don't have the figure for it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for the link.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's lovely. I wish I had the patience to make that for myself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice! Not something I would wear but might make if asked to.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting. not sure if I would wear it but could make a short version for a top.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a beautiful pattern - shame I don't have the figure to wear something like this. 

About the weight of the dress- I've recently learned the difference between worsted and spun yarns. Spun yarns are supposed to be lighter in weight, so would probably work out better for this dress than worsted. Other than that, think I would head for a good quality acrylic for this since it doesn't tend to "grow" as you wear it. The pattern calls for cotton which I would definitely avoid. Everything I've ever knit or crochet in cotton has stretched in length and become too clingy. In the U.S., many yarns have a yarn weight symbol with a number in it, usually 0-6. Red heart super saver is usually a 4, much of what is labeled for babies is a 3. I would try the yarn weight 3 for this.

Wonder if a shorter length would work? Maybe a tunic or knee length dress?


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Very pretty. By the time I would finish it, I would be a different size.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for a very nice share! I was trying to make something along that style but with long sleeves and a cowl. I am thinking this pattern would adapt to that very nicely!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice looking dress!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Earnie said:


> Very pretty. By the time I would finish it, I would be a different size.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

MANY YEARS AGO MY BEST FRIEND'S MOTHER KNIT HER A BEAUTIFUL DRESS. IT FIT HER PERFECTLY I WAS THREE INCHES TALLER AND TWENTY POUNDS LESS. IT FIT ME PERFECTLY ALSO. WHAT SHE TOOK UP IN WIDTH STRETCHED TO FIT MY LENGTH BUT BECAME SMALLER TO FIT MY WIDTH. i WOULD USE A HARD FINISH YARN WITHOUT A LOT OF STRETCH. LAY FLAT TO STORE. IT IS A BEAUTIFUL DRESS.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> It's a beautiful pattern - shame I don't have the figure to wear something like this.
> 
> About the weight of the dress- I've recently learned the difference between worsted and spun yarns. Spun yarns are supposed to be lighter in weight, so would probably work out better for this dress than worsted. Other than that, think I would head for a good quality acrylic for this since it doesn't tend to "grow" as you wear it. The pattern calls for cotton which I would definitely avoid. Everything I've ever knit or crochet in cotton has stretched in length and become too clingy. In the U.S., many yarns have a yarn weight symbol with a number in it, usually 0-6. Red heart super saver is usually a 4, much of what is labeled for babies is a 3. I would try the yarn weight 3 for this.
> 
> Wonder if a shorter length would work? Maybe a tunic or knee length dress?


Maybe if it was lined it would hold its shape better.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful pattern......nice for those of you who wear size 8-10. That excludes me.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would find a similar pattern to sew with a woven fabric. Woven is cooler than knitted especially for a summer dress.


----------

